
Ask HN: Any real-world application VueJS application? - pestkranker
Is there any open-source project using VueJS at scale with implementations of:<p>- CRUD using validation
- Real-time reactivity
- etc.<p>All available resources tend to be for beginners, and none for advanced users.
======
njetten
Not sure if it fulfills all of your requirements, but Gitlab[1] is using
Vue.js

[1] [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-ce](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-
org/gitlab-ce)

~~~
pestkranker
I already scanned their repository few times, but they are not using it for
complex components.

Also, they do not use it for complex forms with VueX and validation, which is
missing in the VueJS community at the moment.

[1] [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/tree/master/app/asse...](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/tree/master/app/assets/javascripts/vue_pipelines_index)

[2] [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/tree/master/app/asse...](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/tree/master/app/assets/javascripts/vue_realtime_listener)

[3] [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/tree/master/app/asse...](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/tree/master/app/assets/javascripts/vue_shared)

